# Horses need homes!



## McBenson (Mar 4, 2011)

I have just read this on a friend's FB page - it's genuine!

URGENT - 52 Thoroughbred horses need homes. Will go to slaughter this sat. Gentleman died & his son wants nothing to do with the horses. Most broodmares , broken in & some in foaling/ we aning, 2-3 yrs old, most geldings- free- Contact Chett Wallace 0842 748538. Please re-post -this message has come from a friend of mine in Cheshire - Sue Westwood-Ruttledge


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Contact Bumblefluff and she might be able to pass this on, also you could try the Horse and Hound forum. I wish I could take some of them on but there just isn't space anywhere


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll post on the Great Dane Forum because I know some of the members have horses and may be able to offer homes.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Its a hoax/scam.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/horse-chat/183373-52-thoroughbreds-need-homes-before-slaughter-scam.html


----------



## McBenson (Mar 4, 2011)

You're kidding? I can't believe I fell for that one. I usually check google first but because it was a friend's status who is also quite vigilant I didn't bother. Oh well.... Very sorry folks. Thanks for the responses though!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

McBenson said:


> You're kidding? I can't believe I fell for that one. I usually check google first but because it was a friend's status who is also quite vigilant I didn't bother. Oh well.... Very sorry folks. Thanks for the responses though!


Aye its originally started in January and seems to be making its way round again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Its a hoax/scam.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/horse-chat/183373-52-thoroughbreds-need-homes-before-slaughter-scam.html


I was just about to say the same, I remember the one in January :cursing:


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

McBenson said:


> You're kidding? I can't believe I fell for that one. I usually check google first but because it was a friend's status who is also quite vigilant I didn't bother. Oh well.... Very sorry folks. Thanks for the responses though!


Yep I posted on the Great Dane Forum and someone has just come back to me to let me know this is a scam - I called the number which is out of use! I'm just about to let the Great Dane Forum members know.

Look like a bit of a pillock now but my own fault for not checking I suspose.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Why would someone want to do that?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

tinamary said:


> Why would someone want to do that?


The number you call is a premeium phone line.


----------

